# cabin microphone picks up all road noise



## Mfrank (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ, with the 7 speaker pioneer sound system with the 7" color nav screen. I always seemed to have a problem with people not understanding me through a bluetooth connection. It seems to me that the cabin mic picks up all the road noise. I cannot use it at all while driving on the highway. My work around has been just to use the aux port with my phone. Any ideas what i need to do? Do I need to get the microphone replaced? Is there some hidden setting somewhere that is not correct? Does GM need to get with the cell phone manufacturers and get their noise cancelling tech?

I am just so puzzled and finally got around to posting something on this forum.

:question:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was a Radio Announcer for many years. No automated Telephone system seems to hear me anymore? With that said the OnStar system understands me all the time. I can't speak about a Bluetooth connection but if OnStar keeps on understanding me I am going to keep on mailing them money!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you have the windows rolled up and that there is very little cabin noise. If so this could be a bad microphone.


----------



## Mfrank (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, windows rolled up, and HVAC system off.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mfrank said:


> Yes, windows rolled up, and HVAC system off.


Sounds like a bad microphone to me then. I've had bad microphones generate a lot of "background" noise before.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

mfrank, i have the exact same car setup you probably have something wrong for sure, I use mine to receive calls fro customer all the time, and never have any problems...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

We have two cars with hands-free Bluetooth. I am always told that they can't hear me from the other car, but have gotten comments that I come in extremely clear on the Cruze. I've got a 2012 LT with the standard radio.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going for mic as well. With a LTZ, the auto climate will slow the fan down for that purpose of telephone call clarity. I have no issues and I'm a lesser insulated stripper eco.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

A trip to the dealer seems to be in session. My 2011 had no problems with anyone hearing me. And God knows my wife would repeatedly say "WA?" If there was a problem


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> A trip to the dealer seems to be in session. My 2011 had no problems with anyone hearing me. And God knows my wife would repeatedly say "WA?" If there was a problem


WA wasn't a hearing issue. more so a "I don't like what was said, say it again the way I want you to say it".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> A trip to the dealer seems to be in session. My 2011 had no problems with anyone hearing me. And God knows my wife would repeatedly say "WA?" If there was a problem


You need to place a call from the car while it's moving to the service advisor (or have him call you) so he can hear the problem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> You need to place a call from the car while it's moving to the service advisor (or have him call you) so he can hear the problem.


Most my appointments to dealer are this way via the onatar app under assist tab.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Had the same issue, they updated the software for the MyLink system.

Have not received really any complaints since.

Was the same issue to, no one could here me. Stated it sounded like all my windows were open.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Mfrank,

I'm so sorry to hear of the trouble that you have been experiencing with your Bluetooth connection. If extra help is needed with this situation please let us know. We'd be happy to look further into this matter and possibly reach out to your dealership for further assistance. Shoot us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any assistance. We look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

